# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Beaty baby pelene

## iglica

Ima li netko iskustva s tim pelenama (kupiti ih se može u City centru u Milerovom dućanu) i koja su ? Koliko bi mipakte atakvih pelena trebalo za prvi mjesec?
Hvala i isprika moderatoru, ako sam napisala nešto što nisam smjela.

----------


## Kavin

Mi ih koristimo već duuugo i jako smo zadovoljni tako da dajem toplu preporuku za njih.

Što se tiče količine za mjesec dana, pa ako se dobro sjećam u početku ide oko 6-8 komada po danu, ako griješim neka me netko ispravi.  :Grin:

----------


## Kavin

I samo da dodam, osim što su dobre ispadnu mislim i najpovoljnije u usporedbi sa drugima da ne navodim marke.

----------


## iglica

Hvala na odgovoru. Kupovina obavljena,  :D

----------


## Kavin

Eto baš mi je drago, sigurna sam da ćeš biti zadovoljna!  :Kiss:

----------


## vještičica

koliko se JA sjećam pelena ide i do 12 u danu u prvom mjesecu
doduše, mi smo platnenaši...

----------


## slava

Ide i jednokratnih, jer beba kaka i danju i noću svako presvlečenje. U prva 2 mjeseca sasvim je svejedno jesu li jednokratne ili platnene, bebu jednostavno moraš presvući svakih 1,5-2 sata.

----------


## Kavin

Evo cure su me ispravile, hvala cure   :Embarassed:  

Pa ti nadokupi, ako ti je premalo, to je barem lako   :Wink:

----------

